# Lake Wenatchee



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Getting ready to head to Lake Wenatchee State Park for the long weekend. We haven't been there for about 6 years. We've always called it Lake Mosquito. But we thought we would give it another try. This time we bought ourselves a Themacell mosquito repellent. We've heard great things about these. Of course we are hoping the critters won't be too bad this time. Anyway, we'll spend a little time in Leavenworth eating some good German food and doing some hiking and biking and Vic may get some fishing in. Can't wait for the 3 day weekend. Hope everyone has a good one.









Kelly


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....looking forward to the report/review on the Thermocell....I always seem to lure them in as the human equivalent to the Thermocell, so another stand-in would be great!









Have fun!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope you have a great time. We are heading to Mossyrock Park for the weekend.
Joe


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> We've always called it Lake Mosquito.


Kelly don't worry about the Mosquito's this time of year, as you can see from the photo they are about 1/2 the size they were just a couple years ago


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

jozway said:


> Hope you have a great time. We are heading to Mossyrock Park for the weekend.
> Joe


Have a good time in Mossyrock. Someday we will get down there. I'm sort of thinking about planning a pseudo North PNW very casual get together in October (probably the second weekend). Not quite sure where yet. Anyway, I'll keep you posted if it works out and maybe you all can meet up with us. We'd love to see you guys again.

Kelly


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We are heading to Sun Lakes Resort for the weekend, hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> ....looking forward to the report/review on the Thermocell....I always seem to lure them in as the human equivalent to the Thermocell, so another stand-in would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in Lake Wenatchee. The mosquitoes weren't as bad as they have been in the past, but were there nonetheless. The ThermoCell worked great. I would recommend this to all campers. Although it only covers a 15 square foot area (and that might be pushing it), if you are sitting around the campsite or trying to eat outside, this little gadget really does keep the critters away, with a minimum of smell, etc... It is a little pricey to buy and run, but well worth compared to the alternative of coming home eaten alive. I don't think I got one bite and the only bites Vic got were when he was fishing down by the lake and didn't have the little gadget with him.

Not sure if we will go to Lake Wenatchee on a holiday weekend again. You get alot of tenters that camp once or twice a year and have no regard for other people or vegetation. Loud, obnoxious, rude. From downtown Seattle and can't eve back their Saab station wagon into a campsite!!! It was fun to watch though. Anyway it was still a good weekend with a nice side trip to Leavenworth for german food. Next trip--Denny Creek.

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

WACOUGAR said:


> ....looking forward to the report/review on the Thermocell....I always seem to lure them in as the human equivalent to the Thermocell, so another stand-in would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in Lake Wenatchee. The mosquitoes weren't as bad as they have been in the past, but were there nonetheless. The ThermoCell worked great. I would recommend this to all campers. Although it only covers a 15 square foot area (and that might be pushing it), if you are sitting around the campsite or trying to eat outside, this little gadget really does keep the critters away, with a minimum of smell, etc... It is a little pricey to buy and run, but well worth compared to the alternative of coming home eaten alive. I don't think I got one bite and the only bites Vic got were when he was fishing down by the lake and didn't have the little gadget with him.

Not sure if we will go to Lake Wenatchee on a holiday weekend again. You get alot of tenters that camp once or twice a year and have no regard for other people or vegetation. Loud, obnoxious, rude. From downtown Seattle and can't eve back their Saab station wagon into a campsite!!! It was fun to watch though. Anyway it was still a good weekend with a nice side trip to Leavenworth for german food. Next trip--Denny Creek.

Kelly
[/quote]

Denny Creek is a nice campground. When do they open ? Not sure if they have melted yet ?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> ....looking forward to the report/review on the Thermocell....I always seem to lure them in as the human equivalent to the Thermocell, so another stand-in would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time in Lake Wenatchee. The mosquitoes weren't as bad as they have been in the past, but were there nonetheless. The ThermoCell worked great. I would recommend this to all campers. Although it only covers a 15 square foot area (and that might be pushing it), if you are sitting around the campsite or trying to eat outside, this little gadget really does keep the critters away, with a minimum of smell, etc... It is a little pricey to buy and run, but well worth compared to the alternative of coming home eaten alive. I don't think I got one bite and the only bites Vic got were when he was fishing down by the lake and didn't have the little gadget with him.

Not sure if we will go to Lake Wenatchee on a holiday weekend again. You get alot of tenters that camp once or twice a year and have no regard for other people or vegetation. Loud, obnoxious, rude. From downtown Seattle and can't eve back their Saab station wagon into a campsite!!! It was fun to watch though. Anyway it was still a good weekend with a nice side trip to Leavenworth for german food. Next trip--Denny Creek.

Kelly
[/quote]

Denny Creek is a nice campground. When do they open ? Not sure if they have melted yet ?
[/quote]

I think they open the weekend we are going which is June 13. Hopefully melted enough by then. This will be our first time there. There was still plenty of snow on Stevens Pass--Yuck!!


----------

